# الليزر في الحقل الطبي



## م.الدمشقي (19 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سنتكلم في هذا الموضوع عن الليزر بشكل عام كتعريف ثم ننتقل بالحديث عن الليزر المستخدم في الحقل الطبي وهو ما يهمنا هنا 
وارجو من كل اخ عنده معلومه في هذا المجال ان يضيفها هنا لكي نستفيد جميعا ان شاء الله
نبدا:
كلمة ليزر (Laser) هي إختصار مكون من الأحرف الأولى لما يلي باللغة الانجليزية 
Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation
وتوجد للليزر عدة انواع تختلف باختلاف الماده المستخدمه في استخراج الليزر
ومن هذه الانواع:
ليزر الغاز
وهو نوعان 
غاز جزيئ وغاز ذره
غاز الذره من امثلته (argon laser)
غاز الجزيئ ومن امثلته(CO2 laser)
********
ليزر الحله الصلبه
ويستخدم لاستخراجه مواد صلبه كالزجاج
ومن امثلته( yag laser)
********
ليزر الحاله السائله 
ومن امثلته (dye laser)
**********
اضافة الى دايود ليزر(Diode Lase)
*********
ذكرنا هنا بعض الانواع وليست كلها وركزت على الانواع المستعمله في الحقل الطبي
لتوليد الليزر يلزمنا ثلاثة عناصر
الاول:الماده المستخدمه في توليد الليزر وهي المواد التي ذكرنها بالاعلى.
الثاني:الحاويه التي ستحمل الماده المولده وتكون من الزجاج في حالة الليزر الغازي او السائل اما في حالة الليزر الصلب فتكون الماده المولده هي نفسها الحاويه
تكون الحاويه ذات وجهين متقابلين عاكسين احدهامه عاكس بنسبة 100% والاخر عاكس بنسبة 80% وهذا الوجه هو الذي يخرج منه شعاع الليزر .
الثالث:مصدر الطاقه الذي يحفز الماده المولده ويكون اما كهرباء او ليزر اخر او ضوء.






وللحديث بقيه


----------



## م.الدمشقي (19 فبراير 2006)

هذا موقع يحتوي عل مجموعة محاضرات عن الليزر ولكن من ناحيه فزيائيه لمن يريد والموقع والمحاضرات بالعربي
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/Laser/LaserLectures.htm
وهذه مجموعة مواقع عن الليزر في الحقل الطبي


http://www.bli.uci.edu/clinic/snoring.html 

http://www.asds-net.org/laser.html 

http://www.bli.uci.edu/clinic/tattoos.html 

http://www.escmed.com 

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ANSWERS/ANS00682 
http://www.2020laser.com/ 

http://www.youngeye.com/yeirefr.html 

http://www.laser-vision.com/excimer.html 

http://www.rli.com/rk.html 

ارجو ان يستفيد الكل منها


----------



## م.الدمشقي (21 فبراير 2006)

من اجهزة الليزر المستخدمه في الطب جهاز (yag laser) وهو يستخدم في مجال معالجة ارتفاع ضغط العين او ما يسمى بالماء الاسود
من المعروف ان ياج ليزر ذو الطول الموجي 1064 نانومتر من انواع الليزر الغير مرئي ولذلك يتخد معه شعاع احمر اللون يكون متلازما مع شعاع الليزر لكي يستطيع الطبيب تحديد وجهة الليزر






من الاعطال القاتله في هذا الجهاز عدم تلازم شعاع الليزر مع شعاع الضوء مما يؤدي الى ان الطبيب يصوب الى مكان والليزر يضرب في مكان اخر وهذا الليزر ذو طاقه عليه من 3. الى 10 ملي جول اضافة الى طوله الموجي الكبير فيؤدي الى عمى اذا اصاب مناطق معين ويؤدي الى تلف بالشبكيه اذا اصابها
يتم التاكد من تلازم الشعاعين كل فتره عن طريق كاشف معين يظهر عليه اثر شعاع الليزر فاذا كانا غير متلازمين يتم اعادة وزنهما من جديد ولا يقوم بهذه العمليه الا مهندس متدرب عليها


----------



## م.الدمشقي (28 فبراير 2006)

النوع الثاني الذي سنتطرق اليه هو الارجون ليزرargon laser
والارجون ليزر هو من ليزرات الغازات المتاينه وينتج من غاز الارجون ويكون ذو طول موجي 532 نانو ميتر
ويكون اخضر اللون اي هو غاز مرئي
يستخدم في عمليات الشبكيه مثل عمليات الانفصال الشبكي وعمليات الشبكيه المتهتكه
جهاز الارجون ليزر جهاز كبير الحجم ليس مثل الياج ليزر وذلك لا الارجون ليزر يحتاج الى تبريد بالماء اضافة الى حجم حاوية الغاز 
اجهزة الارجون الحديثه هي عباره عن جهاز ياج ليزر يتم قسم الطول الموجي له(1064) بواسطة كرستاله منشوريه الى النصف فينتج لدينا شعاعين من الليزر كل واحد منهما ذو طول موجي(532) اي ارجون ليزر وبهذا تغلب المهندسون على كبر حجم الارجون ليزر ونظام التبريد المائي له
ويسمى هذا الجهاز ب(green yag ) 
وللحديث بقيه


----------



## laserqueen (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

عمليات العين الي تكون بواسطة اجهزة الليزر ان اللذي ينفذ العمليه هو الطبيب فسؤالي ما دور مهندس الليزر في الموضوع هل هو لصيانة الجهاز ام ممكن ان يقوم المهندس بالعمليه


----------



## مفاعل_نووي (1 أبريل 2006)

المهندس يستعمل عادة لضبط الجهاز و صيانته فهو يمثل المسؤول التقني للجهاز و الذي يستشيره الطبيب في بعض الاوقات...


----------



## م.الدمشقي (1 أبريل 2006)

ان الدور المهندس هو صيانة الجهاز عند الاعطال والصيانه الدوريه والمعايره للجهاز
وكما قال اخي المهندس مفاعل نووي
ان المهندس هو المسؤل التقني عن الجهاز ولا يستطيع المهندس اجراء العمليات


----------



## laserqueen (3 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد و سؤالي اذا كان احد من الاخوه مقيم في دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده اين ممكن ان اجد عمل لشخص في مثل اختصاصي (مهندس ليزر )


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أبريل 2006)

الاخ م.الدمشقي
اهناك اجهزه اخرى تعمل بالليزر في الحقل الطبي . غير slit lamp
وشكرا لموضوعك الشييق الجميل.

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 أبريل 2006)

ال السليت لامب هو عبار عن عدسات مكبره و موجه لليزر كي يستطيع الطبيب اجراء عمليات الليزر داخل العين ولكن بالنسبه للفروع الاخرى من الطب لا يوجد سليت لامب
فاليزر مثلا يستخدم في العمليات الجراحيه بدل المبضع او في قتل بعض انواع الخليا السرطانيه(عفانا الله واياكم)
او في العلاج من الامراض الجلديه
اذا كنت تقصد بسؤالك مجال طب العيون بشكل خاص فنعم هناك ما يسمى بالindairect الاندايركت
وهو عباره عن عدسات مكبر يلبسها الطبيب على راسه ليقوم بالكشف على العين بحريه اكبر من السليت لامب ويمكن ان يوصل الليزر اليها لتستخدم داخل غرف العمليات
وهناك ال indolaser وهو عباره عن بروب يدخل داخل العين اثناء العمليات الجراحيه ويخرج منه الليزر وهذه الطريقه تعطي افضل النتائج





لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أبريل 2006)

م.الدمشقي
شكرا على المتابعه والرد السريع.
هناك اجهزة تعمل بالليزر.مثل جهاز اسنان يعمل بالليزر لحفر الأسنان .هل لديك معلومات عن طريقة 
عمله.

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (18 أبريل 2006)

للاسف لا املك هذه المعلومه ولكن ساحاول الحصول عليها


----------



## eng/dream (22 أبريل 2006)

م.الدمشقى شكرا يا اخى على المعلومات والمجهود
sh.s.a


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 مايو 2006)

ملك العقرب قال:


> ههههههههههههه موضيع فاشلة


:81: :81: :81: 
اما ان تقول شيئا مفيدا واما ان تسكت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 مايو 2006)

تحياتي ملك العقرب.
يقال ان العقرب لا يرى يلدغ فقط .
هل هذا صحيح ؟

البغدادي


----------



## gogo_30 (10 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اختي واتمنى ان تتحفينا بمواضيع اخرى


----------



## laserqueen (10 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم حضرت الاخ الدمشقي حضرتك شو اختصاصك هل انت مهندس ليزر ام متخرج من كلية العلوم قسم الليزر لان حضرتك ما شا الله تملك معلومات ممتازه عن اجهزة الليزر و استخدامتها و ارجو اني لم اسبب الازعاج بسؤالي


----------



## فراشة شمس (11 مايو 2006)

مشكور الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى على هذا الكلام................


----------



## م.الدمشقي (13 مايو 2006)

laserqueen قال:


> السلام عليكم حضرت الاخ الدمشقي حضرتك شو اختصاصك هل انت مهندس ليزر ام متخرج من كلية العلوم قسم الليزر لان حضرتك ما شا الله تملك معلومات ممتازه عن اجهزة الليزر و استخدامتها و ارجو اني لم اسبب الازعاج بسؤالي


انا مهندس اجهزه طبيه 
اعمل في مستشفى للعيونومن هنا اتت علاقتي باليزر
تحياتي


----------



## laserqueen (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم لماذا لاتوجد معلومات اخرى عن الليزر ايها الاخ الدمشقي نحن بانظارك معلوماتك القيمه


----------



## على الشاوش (12 يونيو 2006)

uA laser is a coherent and highly directional radiation source. 
uA laser consists of three components: 
u1.a gain medium that can amplify a light wave passing through it 
u2.an energy pump source to create a population inversion in the gain medium 
u 3.two mirrors that form a resonator cavity


----------



## على الشاوش (12 يونيو 2006)

uIn dermatology, wrinkle and hair removal are areas of rapid progress. For wrinkle eradication, a CO2 or erbium laser ablates clusters of elastin in the skin that form furrows and ridges to induce local damage and possible tissue remodeling.


----------



## على الشاوش (12 يونيو 2006)

ارجوا منكم معلومات عن فكرة وطريقة عمل الليزر


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ليزر Co2 أين نستخدمة بالضبط وكيف وهل لديك كتب عنه


----------



## الحاذق (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
في البداية:اشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع والمشاركين فيه وجزاكم الله خيرا.
كنت قد رأيت مشاركة سابقة على الموقع بها رابط لانزال دليل الصيانة الخاص باجهزة الليزر ماركة Nidek ولكن لم استطع انزالها - هل من الممكن اعادة وضعها على الموقع مرة اخرى ولكن ارجو وضعها بشكل ملف للانزال مباشرة وعدم استخدام مواقع نظام ال File share ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسه الطب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووور م. الدمشقي على هذا المجهود الرائع
وننتضر المزيد 
eng.Alice


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

م.الدمشقي قال:


> من اجهزة الليزر المستخدمه في الطب جهاز (yag laser) وهو يستخدم في مجال معالجة ارتفاع ضغط العين او ما يسمى بالماء الاسود
> من المعروف ان ياج ليزر ذو الطول الموجي 1064 نانومتر من انواع الليزر الغير مرئي ولذلك يتخد معه شعاع احمر اللون يكون متلازما مع شعاع الليزر لكي يستطيع الطبيب تحديد وجهة الليزر
> 
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم :م.الدمشقي
جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن عندي التباس في فقره من فقرات هذا الموضوع الرجو منك الافاده والتوضيح ومشكور مقدما
الفقره هي:اضافه الى طوله الموجي الكبير فيؤدي الى العمى
والمعروف ان التردد العالي هو الذي يؤذي الانسجه وبه تحدد مقدار الاذى وبما ان تناسب التردد مع الطول الموجي تناسب عكسي بسبب العلاقه التاليه
سرعه الضوء=التردد x الطول الموجي : وان سرعه الضوء ثابته
فعليه يجب ان يقل الطول الموجي لهذا الجهاز
اخي الكريم: م.الدمشقي 
غذرا للاطاله وتمنا منك ومن باقي الاعضاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=35048

جعلك الله والعاملين معك في رضوان منه ورحمه انه سميع مجيب


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

على الشاوش قال:


> ارجوا منكم معلومات عن فكرة وطريقة عمل الليزر



الاخ علي الشاوش
انتضر الرد على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=35048

واعتذر للتاخير مقدما لاني انوي الكتابه على هذى الموضوع من البدايه الى ان اصل الى ما طلبت
اخي الكريم لا تبخل علينا بمعلومات على نفس الرابط مهما كانت قليله فقليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس محمد يامن قال:


> السلام عليكم ليزر Co2 أين نستخدمة بالضبط وكيف وهل لديك كتب عنه



وعليكم السلام 
قم بزياره هذا الربط عسى ان تجد ضالتك:الربط وضعه محب الله ورسوله


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33035

كما ارجو منك زياره الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=35048

لنستفيد من خبراتك


----------



## م.الدمشقي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد ابو براء قال:


> اخي الكريم :م.الدمشقي
> جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن عندي التباس في فقره من فقرات هذا الموضوع الرجو منك الافاده والتوضيح ومشكور مقدما
> الفقره هي:اضافه الى طوله الموجي الكبير فيؤدي الى العمى
> والمعروف ان التردد العالي هو الذي يؤذي الانسجه وبه تحدد مقدار الاذى وبما ان تناسب التردد مع الطول الموجي تناسب عكسي بسبب العلاقه التاليه
> ...



ان الياج ليزر لا يستخدم في الشبكيه والا لسبب العمى كما قلت
ولاكنه يستخدم في اطراف العين لعلاج الجلكوما او لازالة بقيا العدسه بعد عمليات الفيكو


----------



## platinum_ouput (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس دمشقى مجهود غير مسبوق


----------



## فراشة شمس (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورييين كتيير على الموضوعات والمواقع ومزيد من عطاءكم
:20:


----------



## knowledge_lover (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## No peacE (15 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وانا على وشك الدخول في هذا المجال ان شاء الله
دعواتكم معنا
واذا ممكن سؤال اذا بتنصحني بهذا المجال او اني ادخل في مجال الصيانة بشكل عام؟


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (8 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks very much for your efforts


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## زهرة القمر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة للكل الزملاء والزميلات
ارجو مساعدتي بببحث عن laser surgery
اتمنى مساعدتي باسرع وقت لو بالامكان
تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير
اختكم م.زهرة القمر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (11 يوليو 2008)

م.الدمشقي قال:


> هذا موقع يحتوي عل مجموعة محاضرات عن الليزر ولكن من ناحيه فزيائيه لمن يريد والموقع والمحاضرات بالعربي
> http://www.hazemsakeek.com/physics_lectures/laser/laserlectures.htm
> وهذه مجموعة مواقع عن الليزر في الحقل الطبي
> 
> ...



تمام اوى هو بس في كام لينك واقعين
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذه المباراة فى المعلومات المهمة 
أفادنا الله واياكم


----------



## عمار المتوكل (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وعلى المعلومات
كمان حبيت لفت النظر الى اني شاركت في موضوع( صحة وسلامة مهنية ) وخصصت بحث 
عن مخاطر الليزر وتصانيفة المتعددة وطرق الوقاية منة 
واعتقد هذة المشاركة مني مع موضوعك المييز فيهما تكامل للمعلومات 
جزاك اللة خيرا
مع الشكر


----------



## زيد حداد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا أعمل مشروع عن الليزر في الأمراض الجلدية و أحتاج إلى معلومات عن الأجهزة ضروري


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

م الدمشقي ولا اروع


----------



## ادور (24 أبريل 2009)

wow مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيرلكم


----------



## الطيب ياسين (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور معلومات قيمه ومفيدة


----------



## جاد مخامرة (29 يوليو 2009)

يسلموو اخ دمشقي على المعلومات ويعطيك العافيه واي شخص بحتاج معلومات عن الليزر وخاصة الليزر التجميلي والجلدية انا نشالله ما راح اقصر تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مشرفنا المحترم مشكورين


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## tenderwind (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخ م. الدمشقي


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## مهندسه ورده (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا الموضوع رائع


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ورزقك اضعاف علمك


----------



## mizozizo7 (10 يناير 2011)

thanks a lot


----------

